# This just in XM & Sirius approved for Canada...



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Both sat radio services may now be sold in Canada. Established rules are that total content must be at least 10% Canadian material. This could be a great new market.

I am going to lock this as I opened the same topic in the Sirius group..


----------

